# Dollar Tree "Modified LowRodz Coupe"



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Dollar Tree "Modified LowRodz Coupe" Old Coupe*

This car started as a "LowRodz" plastic toy car I bought at the "Dollar Tree". I've been wanting to make some modified racers for a while now. This is what I finally came up with. It is mounted on an 1/43rd Artin chassis. I designed and printed the decals, fabricated the nerfbars and bumpers from paper clips. I added a piece plastic painted black to cover the motor and hold the driver. I used a piece of screen as the net. The whole thing only cost $8 in materials including the chassis.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

VERY COOL!!

What chassis are you using?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

This is a 1/43rd scale car. I am using an Artin Chassis.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWESOME! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Great lookin' :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Cool, Mic! Your mod is really impressive! Nice engineering!:thumbsup:
Did you build the motor and headers too?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments.

The engine came with the body, but it had a big horn scoop on it, so I modified it to look like it does now. The headers were resin cas by HotLaps Racin.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looker! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Beautiful work, Mike! 

And two of your favorite colours, too!

It looks very “right” and sits good. The rubber looks perfect.
Your paper-clip use is second to none. Brilliant!

Will we be seeing a “Gulf modified” in future, as well?  


Good show! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Cheers…


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

neat how Dollar tree seems to get cool oddball cars in every now and then. most are "dollar" cars, but sometimes a nice detailed car comes along (thats why I frequent the dollar stores all the time)


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The dollar stores near me have like 1/64th pick-ups that look like the AFX 56 Ford in plastic.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Coro Kid, Did you see this one?


----------

